# Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 W (Gr. XS) - Nagelneu



## johncooper (8. August 2011)

Verkaufe ein unbenutztes *Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 W - Größe XS ( 16 Zoll - Rahmengröße 41 cm), Modelljahr 2011.*
Das  Bike wurde am 19. Januar 2011 geliefert (Rechnung und Lieferschein sind  selbstverständlich vorhanden und werden ausgehändigt).
Preis war (und ist) 1999.- Euro.
Ich habe es eingestellt und bin damit höchstens 200 m gefahren (in Januar). 
Leider  hatte ich zwei wochen danach ein Motorradunfall und hab mir mein Knie  verletzt. Fahrradfahren ist seitdem nicht mehr möglich.
Erst jetzt, nach Krankenhaus und REHA, komm ich dazu das Bike zu verkaufen.
Ich betone es: *das Bike ist praktisch ungenutzt und nagelneu. *
Es handelt sich um die 16 Zoll größe (Rahmen 41 cm). Das Fahrrad ist, je nach Fahrstil und Gewohnheiten, für größen 
zwischen 1,60 und 1,72 geeignet (ich bin 1,68 und es hat alles gepasst).
Das Bike wird im Originalzustand übergeben (also so wie ich es vom Hersteller bekommen habe).
Pedale sind (wie bei Auslieferung) nicht dabei, einzige Anpassung sind die Procraft Schraubgriffe.
Es  handelt sich um ein leichtes Mountainbike mit Allrounder Qualitäten und  Top Ausstattung (Shimano XT, FOX Gabel und Dämpfer, Formula R1 Bremsen,  DT Swiss Felgen, usw.)
Das Bike wird per DHL versendet (45 Euro) oder es kann direkt bei mir in Wolfratshausen abgeholt werden. 
Zahlung per Überweisung oder in Bar bei Abholung. Kein PayPal (weitere Gebühren, nein Danke!!)
Bitte kontaktiert mich wenn es noch Fragen gibt oder um einen anderen Verkaufsablauf zu besprechen.
Mehr infos auf der Herstellerseite (www.canyon.com). Hier die Ausstattungsliste:

Rahmen Canyon New Nerve XC Race 
Dämpfer Fox Float RP2 
Gabel Fox 32 F120 RL 
Steuersatz Acros AiX-03 
Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT Shadow 
Umwerfer Shimano Deore XT 
Schaltgriffe Shimano Deore XT 
Bremsgriffe Formula R1 
Bremsen Formula R1 
Naben DT Swiss X 1700 
Zahnkranz Shimano Deore XT 11-36 10-speed
Felgen DT Swiss X 1700 
Reifen Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25" Evolution Line 
Kurbeln Shimano Deore XT FC-M 770-10 
Kettenblätter 42/32/24 
Innenlager Shimano Deore XT
Vorbau Easton EA50 (31,8) 
Lenker Easton EA70 Riser 635/20 mm 
Griffe Procraft Ergo
Sattel Selle Italia 
Sattelstütze Easton EA70 
Pedale Auslieferung ohne 
Rahmenhöhe XS (16 Zoll - 41 cm)
Farbe sand blasted anodized black
Gewicht 11,60 kg

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110726785710


----------



## sportytina3 (19. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin interessiert an dem Bike.

Wieviel soll es kosten?

LG,
Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johncooper (20. August 2011)

bike wurde verkauft


----------

